# Smoking Area. No children allowed.



## Rallino

Hello everyone.

We're a language school and preparing a signpost for the smoking area in every language possible. There is no Latin classes but we want to do it in as many languages as we can. I have no knowledge of Latin so I won't even attempt to translate the sentence. But if you can, it would be awesome! 

The exact sentence will be:

_Smoking Area. Children under 18 are not allowed._


----------



## Zipox

Well i'm not sure that the verb "to smoke" exists in latin , but i'm not an expert of it so wait a better reply .


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tabaci fumum haurire non licitum est, quia hic pueri sunt.


----------



## Rallino

Thanks very much!


----------



## Cagey

XiaoRoel said:


> Tabaci fumum haurire non licitum est, quia hic pueri sunt.


This is very nice, but it says:Smoking tobacco is not allowed because children are here.​I believe Rallino wants:Tobacco is smoked here, therefore children are not allowed to be here.   ​


----------



## Rallino

Actually I was in a doubt too, since the sentence didn't have any numbers like "18" in it 

So how would you say it Cagey? (if you can=) )


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya sabéis que mi inglés es muy limitado. Entonces sería así
Pueri adulescentesque non accepti sunt quia hic tabaci fumum hauritur.


----------



## Rallino

XiaoRoel said:


> Ya sabéis que mi inglés es muy limitado. Entonces sería así
> Pueri adulescentesque non accepti sunt quia hic tabaci fumum hauritur.



XiaoRoel, muchas gracias para la traducción !  Pero querría saber se sería posible añadir la información: _para menores de 18 años._ Gracias de nuevo! (Y disculpame se tuve errores. Mi espãnol no está muy bien  )


----------



## relativamente

Rallino said:


> XiaoRoel, muchas gracias para la traducción !    Pero querría saber se sería posible añadir la información: _para menores de 18 años._ Gracias de nuevo! (Y disculpame se tuve errores. Mi espãnol NO ES MUY BUENO  )



Hoc loco minoribus octodecim aetatis adesse non licet.
In this place is not allowed the presence for people under eighteen years of age


----------



## Rallino

relativamente said:


> Hoc loco minoribus octodecim aetatis adesse non licet.
> In this place is not allowed the presence for people under eighteen years of age



Oh! Gracias para la traducción y la corrección también! =)


----------



## Starfrown

I might say:

_Minoribus octodecim annis hic adesse non licet._
"It is not permitted for those younger than 18 years to be present  here."

_Minor + (number) + annis_ is fairly well established, I think,  though there are multiple ways of expressing this concept in Latin.


----------

